# "Come outside. save the feeders"



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I got that txt message and thought rats.... My dad is always full of surprises.... He saved the crawfish today. A whole bag of them. Haha. Who knew you could buy so many lives for 2 dollars.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

That's a bit unusual, but cool! What do you plan to do with them?


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

They will just live in the pond. There are two or three in there already that I see now and then. But I also have fish in there... So they aren't really "safe" just now they hopefully have a fighting chance. A couple of them were really dry so I'm not sure they will survive  poor things.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

So great that your dad did that


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

My mom wasn't happy at all D:


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

There always seems to be a mix like that in parents.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Right? Isn't that strange. My dad will win over my mom any day though. Poor woman! Can't stand her ground haha


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Crayfish are absolutely delicious!


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Hahha I like that you say the animal I just saved are yummy -_- Ahhahaha are they? I don't think I've ever tried any before. I picture it being like lobster, I'm not a fan of lobster. You can come by and try to fish them out of the pond if you want to adopt one!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

They are certainly neat critters, but for a country girl, they also serve as an inexpensive meal for the family that is fun for kids to gather. And adults, really.

I'm not a huge fan of lobster either. Crayfish are difficult to describe. More of a very mild, tender shrimp.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Did you boil them? All the young boys catch them around here and tear them apart. I hope to never have a boy. There aren't enough in the rivers and lakes here to make any kind of meal. Except maybe in my backyard now. Haha


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Boiling or steaming. Either is delicious and not inhumane. I am a huge believe in the humane harvesting of meats and won't consume anything living that I don't know for certain was prepared humanely.

Around these parts, an afternoon in the creek can get you a very nice supper.

They are very neat to watch, though.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

love em! most people cook the spicy amd boiled you can probablyfind cheap frozen ones at walmart to try , or fried ones


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

The water babies seem like such a popular choice in the crowd here! To think I was out there trying to name all of them.. If I ever want to try one I'll just go super fresh and fish it out of the pond.  hahahhaha


----------

